# Latest pickup



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So I managed to snag these from a private collector which was really good cause after all of the eccj's I've smoked and gave away I was almost out. As far as the gran cojuno's they are probably my favorite of Pete's brown label's.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

damm Joe slow down


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Excellent pickup!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

jitzy said:


> So I managed to snag these from a private collector which was really good cause after all of the eccj's I've smoked and gave away I was almost out. As far as the gran cojuno's they are probably my favorite of Pete's brown label's.


Geeeezus Joe, that's just rubbing it in brother. :dribble::dribble::dribble:

Hot DAMN what a score!!!

CD


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Gotta love those private collectors!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

nice snag. Those Tats are great. But I have not tried ANY Illusione cigars. No real reason. Every time I'm at the B&M that carries them he seems to have some other smoke I want. LMK how they are.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

You have great taste in cigars! Both cigars are a treat to own and smoke.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pickups Joe!!!


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Those look so awesome! I love how theyre packaged


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

:dribble:Very Nice:dribble:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome stuff... I gotta go to Leaf and Ale right now. Damnit Joe


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn fine tobacco you got there Joe!
Did you pick those up from cigarluvr07?


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

I would love to see a picture of your humidor!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Yahhn said:


> I would love to see a picture of your humidor!!!


which one?:biggrin:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Damn fine tobacco you got there Joe!
> Did you pick those up from cigarluvr07?


maybe


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I have heard a lot of great things about those e c c j! Nice grab since those must be pretty hard to fine!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

great score! enjoy....


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

that makes me cry, it's so good!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice grab


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Now that's a nice haul Smokin Joe!!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice haul Joe.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Now thats some nice looking smokes ~Enjoy~ :dribble:


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

Thats amazing pick up!


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

What a great pick up!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Excellent pick up!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Those things look gigantic!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

1 word....DAMN!!! great grab


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Incredible pick-ups - you never cease to amaze me Joe!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet haul!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, Joe. Those are some sweet scores! Excellent job...


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

That's a dang good haul!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great pickups


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

jitzy said:


> which one?:biggrin:


:biggrin: I was just wondering ; Where put that man all his pick ups??


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Joe, nice score!

I've been looking for those.. They sell out too fast..

Enjoy!


----------

